# The Penymyndd Tiger



## Justme (Jun 9, 2014)

Members of this forum have probably worked out by now that I am crazy, now they have confirmation of just how crazy I am!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

Is a special permit required?


----------



## Justme (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know I never asked!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2014)

:lol: I thought this was another story like the Penrith Panther or the Guyra Ghost. Both apocryphal.
Little did I realise that the Penymyndd Tiger is real.
Nice one, Justme. I want one now.


----------



## Justme (Jun 11, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :lol: I thought this was another story like the Penrith Panther or the Guyra Ghost. Both apocryphal.
> Little did I realise that the Penymyndd Tiger is real.
> Nice one, Justme. I want one now.



They are very rare!


----------

